# You don't know how good something is till...



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Took a little visit to the general topics board at chowhound recently to check on a thread that Bourdain had started that had peaked my interest (re:Vatel) and found a post that was addressed for him. 26 minutes later, the administrator answered the post for Bourdain, with the explanation that Bourdain didn't have time to answer that type of question, and gave his own reply. The fact that that doesn't happen here (and I don't believe that it ever would) is the reason that this site is the first place I visit when I log on and the last place I visit before I log off. Many thanks to Nicko for providing a place where everyone's opinions and questions are allowed to be heard and welcomed; from the home cook to the long-time professionals!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey Greg thanks! I really appreciate hearing that! I would like to say thank you to you and everyone who keeps ChefTalk alive. It is a lot of work that is obvious, but I think it is great that we can create an online community for our industry. I hope that everyone will continue to spread the word, and tell other chefs and food lovers about ChefTalk. We need to keep this community growing!

Thank again









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

Here here! Great job chefs


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Let me second the praise! This site is in my top 10 faves, and I check it everyday. I find the site to get around. Excellent work.
Thank you.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

After myself (and others) posted our thoughts on the tone of the administrators reply, he posted an apology. In addition, in response to a thread that he started regarding other cooking sites, I (of course) posted a message regarding ChefTalk. ChefTalk is now on his links page! Turns out he's not such a bad guy after all.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

It's simple... ChefTalk rocks....


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Hey Greg, what was the title of that coversation where you talked to the admins? I'd like to check it out...


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

The topic was titled "A Few Questions for Anthony Bourdain". He deleted all the posts by myself and others regarding what we had percieved as a presumptious reply to the posted question. Said reply (Jim Leff) is the third one down in the thread, immediately followed by his apology.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Thanks Greg. A little deleting happy, isn't he? Wonder if Nicko would have done that.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Great question Chiliboy!

Only on very rare occasions have we ever deleted posts on the Cafe boards. Every once in awhile we get some people who use the boards to promote their products by posting advertisements in every forum. These types of posts are deleted immediately. It is clearly explained in the Cafe Guidelines when you register that this type of posting is not allowed. And I can only remember one occasion where we removed someone's post. Basically they were two members that were using the boards to badmouth each other. As it turned out these two individuals had populated several other boards with their antics so we felt it was best to remove them and their posts. In general we really try to keep the boards as an open discussion area.

Hope that answers your question.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Hey, maybe we could play ChefTalk trivia and try to guess the name of the thread where Nicko deleted posts! My guess is "biggest problem facing young chefs today". I seem to recall a little flaming going on in that one.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Greg I am not sure what you mean "flaming"? I did not delete any posts from the thread: 

"biggest problem facing young chefs today"

Only on rare occasions have ever had to delete a post. Can you explain a little more about what you are getting at?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Cool Greg, I think I just mis-understood what you were trying to say. Maybe we can do another type of trivia, a ChefTalk trivia maybe?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

oops!

[This message has been edited by Greg (edited August 28, 2000).]


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Just playing around (First, there was Iron Chef trivia, then culinary trivia, now ChefTalk trivia!) Obviously, I don't win; maybe a question not based on such a negative event as a flame war would be better.


----------

